# recommend me a manga please



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm bored because I just finished Psyren yesterday and I was wondering if you could recommend me a Manga that has good plot,lots of action, and people with supernatural abilities.


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 20, 2010)

If you liked Psyren you'll certainly enjoy Beelzebub (made by the assistant of the guy who created Psyren) and Code: Breaker.

They're both great manga who fit with what you're asking for.


----------



## xist (Dec 20, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=267405


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 20, 2010)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> If you liked Psyren you'll certainly enjoy Beelzebub (made by the assistant of the guy who created Psyren) and Code: Breaker.
> 
> They're both great manga who fit with what you're asking for.
> I'll definitely check those out, it sounds interesting. If you have any more suggestions please tell me.
> ...


I already checked that thread out but I already read some of those or I can't read those mangas online


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 20, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might also want to check Deadman Wonderland (it has a lot of gore though). Oh and note that Code: Breaker will might be boring at start but it gets better later on.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

Naruto and Hitman Reborn.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 22, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Damn, that's awesome.
*saves*


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the help!
I'll add Beelzebub, Code: Breaker, and Rave Master to my list to read for now.

@Diando - I'm already on the latest chapter of Naruto and I can read Hitman Reborn online because it's licensed but thanks for the suggestion.

@Twiffles - Thanks I'll look through them later after finishing Beelzebub, Code: Breaker, and Rave Master.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 22, 2010)

Try JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. It should take a while to get caught up with the newest chapter


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 22, 2010)

You should really give Monster a look. It's one of the few mangas that I've actually finished, but it was a damn good one.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 22, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> You should really give Monster a look. It's one of the few mangas that I've actually finished, but it was a damn good one.



I completely agree with you. I stumbled upon Monster when I was flipping through channels and saw that it was anime night on Sci-Fi. Monster was on and I thought to myself, "Meh, this is going to to lame." But I couldn't pull my eyes away, it's a pretty good show. However, Zarcon recommended the manga to me and I thank her for it. It's a pretty good manga to read.


----------

